# World of Warcraft - iE CLUB



## Rogue Prince (May 24, 2010)

Hello. I play WOW right, well I need a guild to join so if anyone wants start a guild please post here.

Prerequisites Include

Must be at least Lvl 15 (At least no newbies)
Male or Female
Warrior class accepted
Knows someone from beyond Silent Hill


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 24, 2010)

If I wasnt going Horde i'd be in.....


----------



## Rogue Prince (May 25, 2010)

No Horde!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYK_Gqyf48Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-61z_EC8AeI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrkXHW3L7Nc


----------

